# Beethoven 2020



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

New boxed set coming. Anyone pulling the trigger ? https://www.beethoven-playon.com/


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

There's already a thread on this: Beethoven 250th Anniversary (aka Beethoven 2020) - New Releases, concerts, etc.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

hammeredklavier said:


> There's already a thread on this: Beethoven 250th Anniversary (aka Beethoven 2020) - New Releases, concerts, etc.


Ah sorry, thread seemed to fade into horizon too quickly


----------

